# Elder Scrolls needs ALOT more anthromorphic species?



## AshfursRevenge (Apr 14, 2012)

Tell me your opinion. Do you think their should be more anthro species in Elder Scrolls 6?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 14, 2012)

Uh, no.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, they would have more anthropomorphic species but then those species took an arrow to the knee...


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 14, 2012)

No. Games don't need anthros, aliens, zombies, or whatevs to be fun. They're just tools for presentation, nothing more.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

I've watched my sister play that game a little. I think it is cool enough that they included one.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 14, 2012)

Honestly I wouldn't even mind if they didn't even include them at all. 

The only reason I ever play Khajiit is for being a better "stealth" race.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 14, 2012)

Answer the question "why?" and I might just retain my sanity.

(~but I doubt it~)


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2012)

just mod some into the existing TES games you fucking furfag


----------



## Smelge (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, I was browsing the Elder Scrolls wiki a couple of weeks ago, and in the lore there are several. Big froggy type things, some other stuff and also a race of fox people. It's just that they've only been mentioned in the games, not seen.


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

God no. 
I chose Khajiit because of the sneaky-sneaky.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing some anthropomorphic furniture in ES.
Disney up that bitch.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 14, 2012)

_maybe_ A LOT but definitely not ALOT.


----------



## veeno (Apr 14, 2012)

Meh.

I would not mind a wolf charater.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Meh.
> 
> I would not mind a wolf charater.


/werewolf

Anyway, I don't think it needs more anthro species. 2 is enough, otherwise humans would be a minority :/


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2012)

What, the ferals in that game don't provide enough fap fodder? >:V


----------



## Flarei (Apr 14, 2012)

Only if they give the option to turn them into rugs. We don't need a new race rearing it's ugly head unless it is one of the extinct ones that was re-discovered. Even then I could tolerate nothing more than brief apperences until TES VII.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2012)

An anthropomorphic Alot?


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my god I just thought of something epic.
The introduction of 
*GODDAMN BURDS!
*

Me gusta.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 14, 2012)

Argonian is the true master race


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 14, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Oh my god I just thought of something epic.
> The introduction of
> *GODDAMN BURDS!
> *
> ...



If they could fly they'd be OP as hell. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 14, 2012)

I dont think it should be a race but a mount of one would be cool


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> If they could fly they'd be OP as hell. :c


They could fly, but it'd slowly deplete your stamina. Like sprinting. It'd be so cool.


dinosaurdammit said:


> I dont think it should be a race but a mount of one would be cool


YES.
OMG I WANNA RIDE HORKERS. LOL.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 14, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> They could fly, but it'd slowly deplete your stamina. Like sprinting. It'd be so cool.
> 
> YES.
> OMG I WANNA RIDE HORKERS. LOL.




not much riding they just move and rely on the 3rd law of motion to keep moving their fat to caterpillar acroll the ground


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 14, 2012)

They have two playable, isn't that enough?


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really. You already have two, and maybe a half if you count Lycanthropy. What they really need to do is re-introduce cliff racers!
If you don't know what a cliff racer is, this sums it up.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2012)

No. I think two is enough. Besides, you can turn into a werewolf at some point so that makes three. That is enough!


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 14, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dont think it should be a race but a mount of one would be cool



I was just about to post a joke like this.
Why did you have to be so quality and think it up before I did? ; n ;


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious but when you say it needs a lot more how many are you talking about?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 14, 2012)

Furfags trying to ruin my game.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Furfags trying to ruin my game.



to be fair the series already fucking sucks by now


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

Why? What could this possibly add to the series?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 14, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Why? What could this possibly add to the series?



more characters for furfags to fap to obviously


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> more characters for furfags to fap to obviously



Sexytiem mods for Skyrim are certainly in development if they don't already exist.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Apr 14, 2012)

Not going to lie, I enjoy playing the Anthro races in TES games because playing human-like races is dull and I think that Argonians are fucking awesome. That being said, they don't need to add more, and it seems that most furfags would be happy with anthros being the oppressed minority to fuel their fursecution complexes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 14, 2012)

We have khajiit, argonians and daedroths as well as different lycanthropes native to each province. I think we're good on anthros.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Sexytiem mods for Skyrim are certainly in development if they don't already exist.


Ya kidding? On Skyrim Nexus a sexytime mod is in the top 10 >_>


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 15, 2012)

No, we DON'T need more than we already have, stop furfagging the game up more than it already is.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 15, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Sexytiem mods for Skyrim are certainly in development if they don't already exist.



I think they had one before the official modding tools were even out, but I think it was just the one ported from Oblivion to FO3 to FONV to Skyrim. It's funny in a sad kind of way.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

If you knew the lore, you'd realize that Akavar is full of other anthro-species.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Im sure ill get bashed for this but whta makes this game so much better then ohters, its fun but nothing about it is all that big. I can understand the gaming community enjoying this game but a lot of the COD fans seem to like to too? Maybe i didn't get far enough, i rented it for a few days and got lost trying to find some brown-bearded screaming people.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Im sure ill get bashed for this but whta makes this game so much better then ohters, its fun but nothing about it is all that big. I can understand the gaming community enjoying this game but a lot of the COD fans seem to like to too? Maybe i didn't get far enough, i rented it for a few days and got lost trying to find some brown-bearded screaming people.



Maybe you're just not into RPGs? No game is for everyone.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't really play elder scrolls But I've seen gameplay of it here and there.

What reason would Elder scrolls need furries in them? to be different? (i can see a reason for that)

Better yet it'd be better if they just did that to a different game. But honestly I don't really care if they add more Anthro characters, As long as the game developers don't make them look bad.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Maybe you're just not into RPGs? No game is for everyone.



Ironically i love RPG's meh i just wish the map would give you a direct path upthat dang mountain, i went all over the map trying to get up to that fortress thing.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Ironically i love RPG's meh i just wish the map would give you a direct path upthat dang mountain, i went all over the map trying to get up to that fortress thing.



If the world didn't have inaccessible cliffs, then what would be the point of much of the map? It's realism at it's finest.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> If the world didn't have inaccessible cliffs, then what would be the point of much of the map? It's realism at it's finest.



Im not good with directions. ;_;


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Im not good with directions. ;_;



Remind me never to let you drive.


----------



## Seas (Apr 15, 2012)

More species choices could be interesting, and not just anthropomorphic ones.
Wizardry, for example, is an RPG that did it well with the varied race selection, and remember that Elder Scrolls games have increased their race selection since the start of the series so it's not a fixed set in any way.
There are plenty of choices of races not avaiable to officially play yet, for example the races on the continent of Akavir if future games get to involve that or other places, and anyway, we never have to worry about Bethesda being too reasonable about sticking to the lore, as we have seen so far.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, so I can have more things to kill and hate on.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 18, 2012)

All yall that say elder scrolls shouldn't have more anthros know you actually want them to add more. >:V


----------



## AshfursRevenge (Apr 18, 2012)

God, all i was asking was if you though it needed more, didnt have to be rude about it.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope. Skyrim, like most fantasy games, already has far more intelligent species than are realistically believable. In fact, if I had my way, I'd be removing races from the game, not adding more. There'd be more room for individuality that way; as it is, races too often become stereotypes.

-F


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

i modded morrowind so much, i have at least 30 anthropomorphic races. 


plus, bretons are the same as nords, wood elves are like same as high elves

redguard=imperial

nord=imperial

redguard=nord


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2012)

Furries don't have to completely permeate everything on this planet, you know.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 9, 2012)

noobs...

never read the rules or stickies...


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 9, 2012)

Everything always needs more Anthro Species, well maybe not _everything _but pretty close to everything


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2012)

Necro from Hell.


----------



## Aden (Aug 10, 2012)

Herp, I'm dumb. On-topic necros are no longer an automatic lock and I apologize for forgetting. IGNORE ME.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 10, 2012)

While the last thing TES needs is more furfaggotry (Ok, maybe second last, after an MMO), I could get behind having an alot as a ridable mount.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 10, 2012)

I certainly do not think races need to be added, not at all. The game already has a very rich amount of lore and history, adding even MORE to that would not be a good idea. If we're to have a new race for any reason at all, it should be something that already exists and has lore and a societal structure surrounding it i.e. Dremora supported by:

The Dremora word for "people" is Kyn, the name they use to refer to themselves (compare to mer and men.) An individual Dremora is called a kynaz, roughly one of the people. Their use of this term also encompasses their belief that all other daedric species are essentially beasts, or at best uncivilized.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2012)

They could just come up with some excuse to make the Limothiit a playable race. 
I mean, foxyfluffs!


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Personally i'm fine with the current selection; Argonians are like Lizard/Fish/Avian hybrids (they have feathers on their heads, that's avian enough), so that's perfect for my tastes. I have no reason to complain.


----------



## Vega (Aug 10, 2012)

I already have Argonians, Khajiit, and Werewolves; don't think I need anymore races.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

I wouldnt mind just a wolf one either, the werewolves are cool and all, but a little bit on the brutish mangey furred side.


----------



## Vega (Aug 10, 2012)

If Bethesda WAS going to add a new playable race in the next Elder Scrolls game then it would make more sense to use a Race that already exists in the Elder Scrolls universe instead of making a brand new Race.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

They don't need more anthro races; they just need to more deeply explore the ones they've got and condense the human races some. That would give them more room to differentiate Khajit and Argonians statwise. We've seen Elsweyr, but we haven't seen the Marshes, near as I remember. Seems like room for a mod/expansion somewhere in there.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

But _why_?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2012)

In had to get this out of my system. I can't help but think of it every time I see, "Elder Scrolls needs ALOT..." on the front page.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> In had to get this out of my system. I can't help but think of it every time I see, "Elder Scrolls needs ALOT..." on the front page.


ES needs mutant retard Banthas? Could be fun to kill in various ways.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 11, 2012)

Only if they're sergals.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ES needs mutant retard Banthas? Could be fun to kill in various ways.



You sir, are clearly not familiar with the Alot.


----------



## Greycoat (Aug 11, 2012)

It doesnt need any. Playing as a Nord punching dragons to death was good enough for me. Plus when you put on all that schweet armor on, no one really cares about your race anymore since all you ever do is just stare at how majestic you look in that friggin enchanted armor. Honestly I felt spoiled by the time I became a werewolf. As if I wasn't crazy strong enough, now I get to run around as a giant furry monster eating the townsfolk. This game was kind to me.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 12, 2012)

Greycoat said:


> It doesnt need any. Playing as a Nord punching dragons to death was good enough for me. Plus when you put on all that schweet armor on, no one really cares about your race anymore since all you ever do is just stare at how majestic you look in that friggin enchanted armor. Honestly I felt spoiled by the time I became a werewolf. As if I wasn't crazy strong enough, now I get to run around as a giant furry monster eating the townsfolk. This game was kind to me.


Step 1: Download Midas Magic
Step 2: Obtain the spell Midas Shapeshift Giant
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Dead things everywhere!


----------



## Pike (Aug 16, 2012)

Vega said:


> If Bethesda WAS going to add a new playable race in the next Elder Scrolls game then it would make more sense to use a Race that already exists in the Elder Scrolls universe instead of making a brand new Race.



This.  The Elder Scrolls series has a long and established lore background and I don't want them adding stuff to it just as a whim.

As an aside I'm currently playing through Morrowind.  It's probably the best ES game.


----------

